# "Rose" Bubble Tip Anemone



## Brendle (Feb 18, 2014)

*Sorry for the subpar pictures, I'll try and get a better shot of this with something other than a cell phone camera*

So I've had this particular anemone for a while, it was sold to me as a "rose bubble tip anemone".

I didn't have LED lights until just the other day, and I now notice something neat.

The tips of this particular anemone are red (under the blue or violet leds) while the stalk (or whatever it's called) is definitely green (I realize it looks like a spooky blue in this picture).










Hence the name ROSE bubble tip anemone? (as in, it looks like an actual red rose with a green stem and red flower)

I realize it's probably named that because the color of the actual anemone is rose (pink).

I just thought it was worth a mention because it made me giggle.

Thanks for reading,

Brendle


----------

